# Happy Birthday Lino1406



## kurtak (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Lino 8) :!: :G 

You don't write long post - but in your "short" post you have certainly contributed a lot to the forum (over 1,400 short "informative" post) :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Lino!

Thank you for all of your contributions!

Dave


----------



## butcher (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Lino, Hope your special day brings you all that your heart desires!


----------



## Shark (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday! 

I also enjoy your short posts which contain information.


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy birthday!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickvc (Jun 14, 2019)

May I wish you a happy birthday and many more to come 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy Birthday Lino. :G :G :G


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks Kurtak, FrugalRefiner, butcher, Shark, rickzeien, nickvc, patnor1011 really appreciate your concern


----------



## nickvc (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes many happy returns 8)


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 19, 2019)

Happy Day Lino!


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks, this is really moving


----------

